# my wish list



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2007)

i'm looking at this one. i want a fixed bridge and 24 frets. other than that i'm open.....

http://www.americanmusical.com/item--i-IBA-RGT6EXFX-BK.html#


----------



## natmoon (Sep 18, 2007)

Thats a nice guitar dude.
I play the keyboard myself and i want this one






but i can only afford this one for the minute





When i get the mo6 and my new crop of better bud from the 400watthps you can be sure that some weird shit will be issuing forth from that board


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2007)

i kinda want some cool inlays in the neck though.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 18, 2007)

I told you already prs guitars, they do custom inlays.


----------



## natmoon (Sep 18, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i kinda want some cool inlays in the neck though.


Would look cool with some hash leaf mother of pearl customs


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I told you already prs guitars, they do custom inlays.




short term memory loss.


$2300 whatever.


----------



## sleepytown (Oct 4, 2007)

I snagged my PRS custom 24 for $1350 used. It is in very good condition, and plays and sounds like a dream. It has 24 frets, and the "flying bird" inlays. When it comes down to it, fdd, you shouldn't be terribly afraid to look around at used guitars. Most guitars under $1000 these days are factory pressed pieces of shit. When you play them in the store, they seem like the holy grail, and then fall apart a couple years later. Also, I find that my tone lust could never be satiated with a guitar that wasn't built like a tree trunk. So, go out and have a look in places that carry used instruments. The less specialized they are, the better. Pawn shops can be great for this, as the owners sometimes don't do the research to see what they really have, and will sell a '59 Les Paul in fair condition for less than a '05 Les Paul in mint. It's rare, but it happens. Good guitars will last a lifetime, so I've always found that it's better to get a well-made one secondhand than a decently-made guitar new for the same price. Happy shopping.
S-Town


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Oct 4, 2007)

here's whats on my wish list:
Mackie 1604-VLZ3 Close-Up | Sweetwater.com


----------



## natmoon (Oct 4, 2007)

Well if you guys ever get the stuff on your lists send me some samples of you playing so i can make a new hash track implementing as many different riu members samples as possible


----------



## reeffermadness (Oct 9, 2007)

If you really want a decent guitar with great playability I suggest gettin a ESP guitar. I really love the feel of their guitars. The most shred fest necks Ive played. Plus they the originators of throwing active EMG's as stock parts in their guitars. I love EMG pickups they fucking have this crunch/bite with high distortion...WOOOOOOW WEEEEEEEE!!! i get a fucking boner every time I crank up the Mesa/Boogie on 10 and play a power E Chord with the EMG's growlin through the 4x12 cab. Ya...thats the sound of the warrior waking up! Damn...Im high on life....and some good ass purps!


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 16, 2007)

This is one of my favorite shredders. I built it when I was in high school about 40 years ago. Of course I've made some improvements over the years.


----------

